# Populist Left Makes Warren Its Hot Ticket



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have said it here, I have said it on NES and other places and I think most just laugh thinking it wont happen but I see it clearly....they will/are use/ing the same tactic as they used for Obama. Bury everything about their past, keep them real quite as Senator and then boom...shes your next POTUS. You think Obama is bad just wait, these people are insane watching Liberal policies fail for 5 yrs straight will not derail their agenda. Dont forget to thank a Fire Fighter today for their support of this incompetant socialist liar.

After Senator Elizabeth Warren spoke at a luncheon in Beverly Hills, Calif., last month, women from the audience swarmed around her, many of them asking the same question: will you run for president?
Ms. Warren's fiery speech at the national A.F.L.-C.I.O. convention this month set off even more excitement, with some union members standing on their chairs applauding and shouting out to her. And when she joined a MoveOn.org conference call this summer to promote her student loan legislation, 10,000 people got on the line - the liberal group's biggest audience on any conference call in four years.
In Democratic circles, disappointment in the promise of the Obama presidency and unease over a possible restoration of the Clintons have made the senator, who was sworn in just 10 months ago, the object of huge interest and the avatar of a newly assertive, fervently populist left eager for a more confrontational approach to politics.
Ms. Warren, a Massachusetts Democrat, said in an interview that she was not interested in seeking the presidency. And despite talk of a draft movement among some activists, it is difficult to imagine her taking on former Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton.
But in seizing on issues animating her party's base - the influence of big banks, soaring student loan debt and the widening gulf between the wealthy and the working class - Ms. Warren is challenging the centrist economic approach that has been the de facto Democratic policy since President Bill Clinton and his fellow moderates took control of the party two decades ago.
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/30/u...w-the-hot-ticket-on-the-far-left.html?hp&_r=1&


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

_"Ms. Warren is challenging the centrist economic approach that has been the de facto Democratic policy since President Bill Clinton and his fellow moderates took control of the party two decades ago."_
MODERATE? These commies are anything BUT! And I hate the term "Progressive" that's now being used instead of "Liberal"- it's like putting lipstick on a pig. They HATE this country and want to turn it into a Euro-style Socialist State where the Gov't controls you from cradle to grave. Those fools only think they're free. Progressive like the Insurance Co-the only thing these idiots will insure is the fall of the US. I don't ever miss an opportunity to jab my FF friends about their support for Lie-zy Warren, although they got a HUGE contract including an average of $30k in retro without one marble mouthed complaint from hizzoner. Hmmm "Warren for President!"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kali-forn-yah!? Let's see her get support like that after a speech in Texas or Virginia!
HA!


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

If the Republicans don't get their shit together, she could be our next President.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

imagine this " C U Next Tuesday" as president ?

The barbarians are at the gates. This fleabag would hand over our country without a shot fired.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I have said it here, I have said it on NES and other places and I think most just laugh thinking it wont happen but I see it clearly....they will/are use/ing the same tactic as they used for Obama. Bury everything about their past, keep them real quite as Senator and then boom...shes your next POTUS. You think Obama is bad just wait, these people are insane watching Liberal policies fail for 5 yrs straight will not derail their agenda. Dont forget to thank a Fire Fighter today for their support of this incompetant socialist liar.


Absolutely could happen...Obama was nothing but a creation of the Democratic Party from front to back. Nothing in that man's background lent him a shred of credibility as our commander-in-chief, only that he was "hip" and "cool". The Democratic machine was able to tap into the lingering doubts have many Americans have over the alliance of the Republicans to the far right moralist elements (something I believe they need to ditch to stay relevant), youth obsession with cool looking celebrities, a smattering of hippy sentimentality, smart social media manipulation, big media kowtowing, and some white guilt thrown in for good measure and bam; they produced an unstoppable candidate. It could certainly strike again with the left-wing domination of media; a completely unqualified candidate transformed into another "savior". Chilling.


----------

